# iPod touch dictionary download



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Amazon has been trying to send a dictionary to my iPod touch. I gather they are upgrading the app to include the dictionary function. That's fine, but for some reason the silly dictionary won't finish downloading, maybe because my iPod touch is 1st gen, or because it doesn't have enough memory (16 gb, I'm only using about 11 gb). It also won't finish trying to download, so even though I have erased it over and over, every time I sync, here it comes again.

I also kept getting an error message saying I had too many devices registered, but I only have two, the iPod and my Mac.

A few minutes ago I called Amazon customer service, and couldn't get these problems to happen while I talked to the guy. So maybe it is fixed, maybe not.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Hmmm, I haven't noticed that on any of my iDevices. Was this a recent update? I'd be happy to know the dictionary works now on the Kindle app. I miss that when I'm reading on my iPad.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

It was automatic, so you should have gotten it too. It first came about two weeks ago.


----------

